# credit limit amount? ptsb ICE card



## thrifty08 (4 Apr 2008)

I am applying online for a permanent-tsb credit card. 
They have a section where you specify the amount you want to apply for as a credit limit. I checked the site and there are no guidelines for this.
So what would be a reasonable amount to apply for ? €500, €1k, €2k ?

I have been in a new job €32k gross for the past 6 weeks, (but had been out of work for almost a year prior to this - if this is relevant). Rent €600/month. €1k overdraft on my ptsb current account. No other debts. 
I would appreciate some advice on what limit would be reasonable to apply for, I haven't had a credit card for a long time, so I have no idea!! 
But I want to be approved, so don't want to say a figure that is too high...

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## dicey_reilly (4 Apr 2008)

Hi Thrifty

As long as you have been living in Ireland for a few (3+?) years and have no negative payment information against you - I cannot see why they they would not grant you a €2000 credit limit. If it will cover your monthly needs just apply for €1,000 and then you can get apply for an increase after, say. 6 months......

(I don't work in the industry but am guessing at above from experience and anecdotal evidence)

Good luck

Dicey


----------



## VanHeusen (4 Apr 2008)

I just got their Visa ICE this past month. Applied for a €1000 limit and got it with no problems. I do not live in Ireland, do not work in Ireland, do not have any credit history in Ireland... 
It may be a good idea to apply at your "home" branch instead online though.


----------



## thrifty08 (9 Apr 2008)

Ok, I applied last week for a €1k credit limit, and was refused on the basis that my job is not permanent, but a fixed-term contract. 
Like I said, I have no debts apart from the overdraft. 
Would it be worth my while applying for a lower limit? Or applying to a different bank? 
Or is it essential to have a permanent job before being considered anywhere for a credit card? 

On the phone, I was told that if I went into my branch in person, that maybe then I would be considered, but that he was unable to proceed any further with my application. I don't actually understand the logic behind this !


----------



## VanHeusen (9 Apr 2008)

Sorry to hear that. It definitely can be done, just try your "home" branch, where your checking (switch) account is.
When I was applying, I actually asked the lady at the branch what would be a reasonable credit line in my case and was told €1000 - €2500. 
Also, based on what I was told, it appears that applications submitted at the branch are approved internally, by the branch employees.


----------



## thrifty08 (9 Apr 2008)

Thanks for your reply, VanHeusen. I should have taken your initial suggestion to go in to the branch - but I assumed that all applications were dealt with in some central location no matter what method was used to apply. 
It is annoying that banks are not open at more convenient times...

Hopefully when I go in and re apply, the fact that I have already recently applied and been turned down will not matter...
If it does, I will just my account to a new bank I think.


----------



## boaber (9 Apr 2008)

VanHeusen said:


> I do not live in Ireland, do not work in Ireland, do not have any credit history in Ireland...



Did you not have to supply proof of ID and home address?


----------



## jomcg (9 Apr 2008)

Hi 

I work for them and the limit application is at your discretion however in saying that it would be pointless to apply for a limit in excess of your means to repay it or your requirements

I would also say it can be preferential sometimes to apply at the branch depending on your situation ... local knowledge etc

Hope this helps


----------



## VanHeusen (9 Apr 2008)

boaber said:


> Did you not have to supply proof of ID and home address?



Yes, of course. I believe it was my passport, last mortgage statement, electricity bill and a couple of bank statements from my local bank when I was opening the Switch account; and then the passport and two or three paystubs for the Visa ICE.


----------



## mik_da_man (15 Apr 2008)

On a side note - I recently got a MBNA Visa card wothout any proof of address!
I just gave a copy of my passport and got the card in the post a few weeks later with a hefty credit limit


----------



## Angrygirl (16 Apr 2008)

yea me too milk_da_man
However i have ran up a 4k balance in 6 months  ... wish the limit wasn't so high now......


----------



## mik_da_man (16 Apr 2008)

Yeah I'm gonna have to be careful on that 
But I'm using it for the 1.9 APR Balance transfer
Gonna try to be good and not treating it as free money....


----------



## Angrygirl (16 Apr 2008)

Am actually thinkin of moving from MBNA as there charges are so high..
didn't really intend on usin it much when i got it but sure that didn't last too long 

Hope ur willpower is stronger than mine


----------



## CreditCrunch (16 Apr 2008)

The one blessing of the SSIA was that I rid myself of all forms of Credit Card Debt.

I have managed to stay out of Credit Card debt since Jan 2007.

I'll be honest, it isn't easy.

In fact I would think that giving up cigarettes is probably easier.

My Credit Card Company ( I wont name and shame ) started me off in 2002 witha 500 credit limit.

By last Jan it was 7,000 and maxxed out.

Not once in 5 years did I request an increase.


----------



## annemarief8 (17 Apr 2008)

Don't you have to provide 6 months bank statements to MBNA etc for credit card?

Therefore proof of address


----------



## Angrygirl (17 Apr 2008)

I applied online, a guy rang me and asked bout my job and salary and stuff.
I sent him a copy of my driving licence as it was in my bag at the time and said i'd root out the bank statements and send them onto him
About a week later i'd forgot bout the statements and the card arrived!!!! 
I was shocked to say the least


----------



## annemarief8 (17 Apr 2008)

really?

I would love to apply for a credit card and i've just gotten my ICB report back and its completely clear. but my worry was that there was no point as they would see the other direct debits leaving my account and know about other loans.

Also my partners account is with the Irish nationwide who no longer accept dd's so all his come from my account to so it must look brutal when people see my statements!


----------



## Angrygirl (17 Apr 2008)

Not really Annemarief8, they might see alot of DD's leavin your account but once u have the money in there to cover them sure u are managing ur money well, they only really wanna see ur bank stmts so they can see you are getting a regular income...

Yea i was suprised at MBNA sendin the card, i used to work for AIB credit cards and if someone done that their head would be on the chopping block - Luckly i didn't tell on whoever made the mistake and enjoyed my shoppin


----------



## annemarief8 (17 Apr 2008)

hmmm...might just give it a whizz so


----------



## mik_da_man (18 Apr 2008)

Yeah my story was pretty similar.
I was in an airport and Just gave a copy of my passport.
The lady said to send on my Bank stmnts but I forgot about it 
A few weeks later the card arrived
Absoloutley no proof of address!

Angrygirl - you gave a licence which has your address on it.
I am still quite surprised that I got mine - or how easy it would be to obtain one with poor credit
I guess they must do a credit check first though??....


----------

